# Maple Hollow Form



## NYWoodturner (Jan 15, 2015)

Had to post a piece or Doc and Barry said they were going to yank my Turner's card  
Its been a while since I've been on the lathe so I started with something small. 5x5 Spalted maple. One coat of antique oil and buffed. The dark spot on the side of the neck is mineral staining from a nail I found in the piece. Getting the nail out kind of influenced the shape. C&C always welcome.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Tclem (Jan 15, 2015)

How thick are the walls. Man I wish I could do something like that

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sirfishalot (Jan 15, 2015)

Wow, that's pretty amazing work!

JayT

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 15, 2015)

About 1/4 inch at the bottom tapering up to about 1/8th.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 15, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> About 1/4 inch at the bottom tapering up to about 1/8th.


What tool has that much curve. Man I just can't get over the hollow forms. Kind of like my first girlfriend

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 15, 2015)

Beautiful and very cool! Is that off the Oneway or the Robust?

That wall thickness is similar to the wall thickness of the HF I posted. Yours is empty, too?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 15, 2015)

SENC said:


> Beautiful and very cool! Is that off the Oneway or the Robust?
> 
> That wall thickness is similar to the wall thickness of the HF I posted. Yours is empty, too?


A war thou hast started. It's ooonnnnn

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 15, 2015)

SENC said:


> Beautiful and very cool! Is that off the Oneway or the Robust?



Its off the Robust. Im waiting on a chuck with a smaller grip for the oneway. Should be here end of the month.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 15, 2015)

That's very cool, Scott! I really like the puckered opening.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bench1holio (Jan 16, 2015)

Scott, nice one man  Guess your card is good for another year or so.
Makes me think about renewing mine.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 16, 2015)

Nice form and wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 16, 2015)

Pretty wood! Nice finish! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 16, 2015)

Scott, this puckered opening is a neat diversion from typical openings.  It may be the angle of the pic, but the lower curve looks like it may have a somewhat flatter profile just below the shoulder area. 
The wood rocks, with the spaltline and mineral stain...but I gotta ask, did you do some hollowing of this from the underside? If not, I wanna see your hollowing tools!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 16, 2015)

I love it Scott, glad to see you haven't lost your soul. I'm making a mental note to try your form in the future, I will have to go through the bottom though. So one coat of antique oil and buffed? I might try that too, looking for an easier finish, at least for rustic pieces, how soon can you buff after applying the AO?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 16, 2015)

TimR said:


> Scott, this puckered opening is a neat diversion from typical openings.  It may be the angle of the pic, but the lower curve looks like it may have a somewhat flatter profile just below the shoulder area.
> The wood rocks, with the spaltline and mineral stain...but I gotta ask, did you do some hollowing of this from the underside? If not, I wanna see your hollowing tools!!


Yep - Hollowed from the bottom !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 16, 2015)

Very unique Scott. Amazing work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 16, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> I love it Scott, glad to see you haven't lost your soul. I'm making a mental note to try your form in the future, I will have to go through the bottom though. So one coat of antique oil and buffed? I might try that too, looking for an easier finish, at least for rustic pieces, how soon can you buff after applying the AO?


I let it sit for about two hours. The oil was still on the tacky side.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 16, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> I let it sit for about two hours. The oil was still on the tacky side.


doesn't gum up your buffing wheel?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 16, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> doesn't gum up your buffing wheel?


No surprisingly it doesn't. I put a flood coat on and let it sit for 10-15 minutes then I wipe it as dry as I can with a paper towel. Then I let it sit for a couple hours and put it to the buffing wheel. I use the white Diamond wheel almost exclusively. If it does gum up it will just roll up a line of oil at the bottom of the buffing area. I will use the tripoli wheel to clean that up and go back to the white diamond. It ready to handle after that.


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 16, 2015)

Would you ever do a build thread on how you do the hollowing from the bottom? Interested to see how you do that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 16, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> No surprisingly it doesn't. I put a flood coat on and let it sit for 10-15 minutes then I wipe it as dry as I can with a paper towel. Then I let it sit for a couple hours and put it to the buffing wheel. I use the white Diamond wheel almost exclusively. If it does gum up it will just roll up a line of oil at the bottom of the buffing area. I will use the tripoli wheel to clean that up and go back to the white diamond. It ready to handle after that.



Kind of a variant of Keith Burn's 10 minute finish. I think he does a flood coat rubbed in vigorously then wiped off. He huffs right away and reports no troubles with his wheels. I haven't tried it, but his work has a nice, soft sheen.


----------



## jmurray (Jan 17, 2015)

Through the bottom! Brilliant! do you just turn a plug? Can I see the bottom?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 17, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Would you ever do a build thread on how you do the hollowing from the bottom? Interested to see how you do that.


I'd be glad to.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 17, 2015)

jmurray said:


> Through the bottom! Brilliant! do you just turn a plug?


Yes - Basically thats all your doing. Turn a tenon on each end so you can work from both directions. I'll try to do a quick build thread today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Jan 17, 2015)

Really nice form and cool piece of wood! I am new to hollowing and will definitely be interested in seeing how this works!


----------



## SENC (Jan 17, 2015)

jmurray said:


> Through the bottom! Brilliant! do you just turn a plug? Can I see the bottom?


There are way too many guys here wanting to see and commenting on other guys' bottoms recently. Must be the cold.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jmurray (Jan 17, 2015)

SENC said:


> There are way too many guys here wanting to see and commenting on other guys' bottoms recently. Must be the cold.


Seems to me your a little upset nobody mentioned your bottom

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 17, 2015)

jmurray said:


> Seems to me your a little upset nobody mentioned your bottom


Well, I've never had one to speak of... and your first "your" should be "you're".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jmurray (Jan 17, 2015)

SENC said:


> Well, I've never had one to speak of... and your first "your" should be "you're".


I was testing you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 17, 2015)

OK - Posting the build thread now. I will start a different thread called Redwood Hollow Form Hollowing from the bottom Never mind... I'll call it Redwood Hollow Form build thread.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------

